# Play with no risk to your personal funds!



## pjotter (Jan 11, 2009)

_Casino Cashback – 100% up to $100_

Try out the award-winning Casino between Mon Jan 12 and Wed Jan 14 and *they*http://www.pay-fair.com/weblinks.php?cat_id=7&weblink_id=212 will give you 100% Cashback up to $100 should you lose – how cool is that? 

*Read more here*http://www.pay-fair.com/weblinks.php?cat_id=7&weblink_id=212 on how to claim your bonus.

Example: You’ve lost $100 – email *the casino*http://www.pay-fair.com/weblinks.php?cat_id=7&weblink_id=212 and they will add $100 bonus money* to your account within 48 hours.

Offer valid between: Mon Jan 12 (00:00) and Wed Jan 14 (24:00) all times CET

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Terms and conditions for this offer: 
- Should you happen to lose more than $20 during that time; send an email (no later than midnight of the final day) to *Bet-way Casino*http://www.pay-fair.com/weblinks.php?cat_id=7&weblink_id=212 with the subject “Casino Cashback Bonus”. Within 48 hours they will refund your loss up to a maximum of $100 in bonus money. 
- You have to play through your Bonus 30 times before you can withdraw; there are special rules on some games. Please read the Casino Bonus Terms. 
- This offer can only be claimed during the above campaign period. 
- Only one Cashback offer per customer, per household, per shared computer and shared IP address. 
- This offer can not be combined with the special Casino Welcome Bonus offered during the campaign period. 
- You can only claim either the Welcome Bonus OR the Cashback Bonus. 
- Offer not valid on Casino games in the Poker client 

Visit *Bet-way Casino*http://www.pay-fair.com/weblinks.php?cat_id=7&weblink_id=212 - you can't loose! And don't forget that you'll get 60 FREE SPINS as an EXCLUSIVE BONUS when you signup from the links here!!

Check out all our *ExClUsIvE bOnUseS*!


----------

